# darn you Bj!!!



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

I'm watching one of the Sommerfeld DVDs you recommended (router tables made easy); great stuff! I can see where I may be spending some money after this... The "helpful people" on the internet will eventually bankrupt me 

Thanks again for the tip on the DVDs, and they were cheap too.
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/specials.asp

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael

Hahahahahahaha  now you can why I said it is and was a great DVD with many tips and quick and easy way to build cabinets and the best thing of all it works time after time.
I made the router cabinet for a buddy and it only took 3 hours to make, less the top and he picked one up from rockler for that part of the router table with all the bells and whistles.... 
I can see what you mean about "bankrupt me", I ordered the Mini Raised Panel router bit set and it should be here on the 9th,of Aug..and I ordered it on the 6th,of Aug. 
Marc Sommerfeld who owns the sommerfeld tools and puts on the demo on the DVD's is great with the router and just a nice guy....
I now have all of his DVD and VHS demos and some of them I have 3 copys of them because you get a free one when you order something on the net from him that should tell you have been ordering items from him left and right.
I'm a box nut and I like the box that the router bits come in great box made of oak and cut out with a router bit.
I now have 5 sets of the CMT and the Sommerfeld router bits not cheap but great router bits and they are super sharp I mean sharp... ...
It started with the sommerfeld router table top and he got me right from that point.
I also order the min.grandfather clock DVD and I can't wait to see it on Wed. plus the box DVD as youn can see I'm sold on the sommerfeld tools.. 

Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

The table looks really sweet for $99, too bad the fence isn't available anymore. I'm guessing he's coming out with his own table/fence system independent of CMT. The fence bears a strong resemblance to BenchDog's fence. I'm also liking that tongue and groove set...

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael
Yep I said the same thing about the top but I made one out of MDF (fence) that works great and I did ask Marc about the parts for the fence and he sent them to me for a total of 20.oo bucks total, like I said great guy.. 
It was a bit tricky to put in the snap pin in the MDF but I got it done with two jam nuts.
FENCE, It's almost the same as the BenchDog but a bit wider at the base and the MDF is cheap unlike the poly.inserts he used on his fence and they can be dropped in from the top side of the fence, plus it's quick and easy to change out with the T & G type.

The T & G set is great and a real key to make cabnets the quick and easy way and they do come out true just like Marc said.
I have made many cabinets and have in the pass put in far to many parts to hold the drawers and doors and side walls now I do it all with one 1/4" deep slot or two slots in the face frame.
I also reworked my pocket hole jig to set it for 1" by default.

Just a note ,,, if you want to see how to rework the pocket jig just ask and I will post a snapshot or two.


Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Are you using the grommets in your collet?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael

Yes I do, and Marc gives you one with any of the router bits sets he sends out.
I was using a faucet washer in the collet but it was a bit hard so I switch to the rubber grommet that he gave me, how I have them in all my routers.
And they do work 

Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

I don't have a pocket hole jig yet but was thinking of getting one. His starter jig is $60. Is that a good price?

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael
Yes and that's the one I would buy if I didn't have one, it's the starter kit and that's all you need with out all the bells and whistle and it's a so so price.

Or you can make one see the link below.

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2470

Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

When do you sleep????


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's one of the neat things about getting old you don't need as much   or to say I don't... 

I can take a cat nap in the chair for 20mins or so and I'm good for 8 more hours or so.

Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Looks like the Sommerfeld $99 tables are gone 
Lots of good bits still on clearance though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It's a great top ,that's to bad I new I should have got one more when I got mind.

Also this one is gone 
Router Collet Extension 1/2" shank
I also order some push blocks (hold down type) they shipped the new type yellow ones that are for right hand people only I didn't know they made both (left & right) the normal ones you and I get the handle is in the center, the new ones are off to one side with a thumb push point on one end only.  but they are great if you are right handed like me but if you are left handed it's a pain.
But left handed people do everything backwards any way LOL hahahahaha.
My boss ( wife) is left handed and it's funny to watch her write.. LOL but it comes in handy when I need help with left hand bolts and alike..  because that's the way she thinks.(backwards) and you can tell she is not here right now because I can still type, well try to without a smack on the side of my head.
Lefts can do that easy when they are right next to you .LOL.. 


BJ


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael

I just spoke with somerfeld tools and they have 2 only left but the ones without the insert type and here's the bad part they are 179.oo ea  many fence parts but no fences, new tables will be in Oct.06, they will be 3 part tables (T & G type) with side wings so to speak. bigger and better I guess and alot more money to I'm sure.
If I recall the price for the router table set up was 450.00 bucks and 360.oo bucks list price of 690.oo and 517.oo..

Bj 

Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

No worries Bj, I found lots of other things to buy on the site. I'm still on the fence about the t&g set. I didn't grab the table when I first saw it because I prefer a smaller "stow-away" type table. However after watching all of the videos I did start to like the aluminum insert rings.

I figured that when the new stuff comes out it will go back to list price. We've been spoiled with all the clearance prices 

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael
Do get off the fence and get the T & G set 
B/4 I got his set I made up a set that took two T & G sets (at 59.oo ea set) to make the same thing almost but the key to his set is the over size bearings that will let you put in a 1/4" deep slot and they are also matched set and come with the stanard bearings and spacers as well that will let you put in the default 7/16" deep slot plus the rubber grommet for free LOL , If you order one be sure to ask them to send you a box with the magnet latch ,the older box will have a plastic latch that will break off and the router bit box is a real neat box made of oak.
I take real pride in my router bits and I ask sommerfeld tools for some of the boxes and they said "when they come they are going to send some. "

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?id=202


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Well... I got my stuff today.
T&G set, Pocket Pro kit, couple of sale router bits and a few extra rubber grommets.

I told my wife it was all Bj's fault 

thanks!
Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey  ,now you need to make something for her 

That's great Michael, glad to hear you got them.. 
Did you get the box with the plastic latch or the magnet latch ?
How do you like the box ,great hun 
I did come up with a tip on the rubber grommets but I think I will wait until you play with them for that one...because it's not true for all routers.

Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Well I'm making a new home office for her and a birch desk trimmed in cherry. That's keeping her happy... for now.

I got the snazzy wooden box, very impressive.
I bought grommets for each of my routers. I figured I'd drop them in there and leave them so I could bottom-out all my bits.

Michael


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

*sommerfeld t&g set*

So I got to play with the tongue and groove set today but not for making cabinets. I'm doing a home office/basement renovation for my lovely and I made built-in desks for both of us; one on each side of the room.

The desks are supported on the sides and back by 4/4 maple cleats fastened to the walls and cabinetry. I made the desktops from baltic birch ply and wanted to edge them in cherry. The tongue and groove set seemed like a perfect way to line up the desktop and edging.

I purchased 4/4 cherry, cut it into strips with an EZ Smart system and circular saw, then jointed the boards on the router table. I added a 30 degree bevel to the underside, then cut grooves in the back of the trim and tongues on the desktops. It all worked out very nicely. I may use a few pocket hole screws through the underside of the desktops to hold the trim but it may not be necessary.

The miters are being cut by hand because I feel safer that way 

I rarely post pics because I've been doing more home renovation than building but I thought I'd share. Besides, I wanted to revive this thread because the title is funny  

(but honey! Bj made me buy the bits!)

Michael


----------



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi BJ,

Wondering if you have an extra complete set (5 DVD) that you want to sell?

Allison


bobj3 said:


> Hi Michael
> 
> Marc Sommerfeld who owns the sommerfeld tools and puts on the demo on the DVD's is great with the router and just a nice guy....
> I now have all of his DVD and VHS demos and some of them I have 3 copys of them because you get a free one when you order something on the net
> Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Allison

Well I do have all 5 of them but I CAN"T sale them to you because Copy Rights come into play and I don't own them.
But you can order them from Sommerfeldtools.com at 10.oo ea.
You can also get them FREE,FREE,FREE ( in the VHS format ) when you buy from the net site.
They are worth every penney you will pay for them. 
The best woodworking videos I have seen,and many new ways to make cabinets + plus other items.

Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Interesting side note for Bj and anyone else who might be considering the Sommerfeld t&g set.

I'm using a Freud ft1700vce router mounted in my table. I bought the rubber grommets from Sommerfeld so I could use his technique of bottoming out the bits. Only problem is the Freud seems to have a bottomless collet. The collet hole is much longer than the bits so I can't bottom them out. No big deal, I just lined them up manually. On another forum someone mentioned that they dropped a hunk of 1/2" dowel into their collet so they could bottom out the bit. I may try that but the thought of something living in my collet makes me a little nervous. (gosh that sounds weird...)

Michael


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Michael that is a good tip for people who own the Freud router, don't be embarrassed by the way it sounds. Orings will do the job in most routers, just so there is enough adjustment in the collet to tighten properly when the bit is inserted.


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Heads up Bj; new Sommerfeld catalog arrived. Lots of new products including an aluminum router table  

Interesting...

The Pocket Pro jig has been renamed Pocket-Cutter but looks identical.
(I love my Sommer jig!)

Apparently his new favorite router is Triton. All previous stuff seemed to be made with Hitachi in mind.


Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael
Yep, I got a copy last week also and I tried just for kicks to look up some of the new items and got ( could not find item(s) ) .
I have not played with the Triton router have you ?.
Did you see the price on the aluminum router table WOW ! ! !,
Some companys change over to a new item(s) and kill the sales or the company I sure hope Marc is right by switching ... .
But I'm sure it's his bottom line behind it.  not the items he sold.
I got some of the new router bits that are Yellow not Org. and did make a call and ask why the paint was coming off them and got a run around come back.

He did say that he was going to put his own bits out, I hope they are not like the one I got. (they ALMOST look like the ones I get from HD)
The Pocket Pro jig is a great tool and I hope he keeps that one. 
Just some feed back on a item I just got from them.
I ordered a Katie dovetail jig (Pro.) and got it right away BUT I ask them to replace it with a new one, they did at no charge, the 1st one looked like Hell ,the alum parts where chipped and off color (Alum) unclean, not used but not right, the router bits that came with it, not the right ones ,to short ,the norm are 1 3/4" long shanks the ones I got where 1 1/2" or less CMT standard patten bits that 1/4" is a big deal because the bits need to run in the Alum.guide and come up to the top of the router table (about 1 1/2") high.
The replacement jig came with the one of the right bits ( the Pat.bit but the dovetail bit was still to short) no big deal because I have the right size from MLCS that will work right but that's not the point,when you pay 230.oo bucks for tool.
I can still use the short dovetail bit with the Router Collet Extension I have so it's no big deal.
But I think I'm going into a holding patten with sommerfeld tools for just a bit to see what gives...


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

_ I have not played with the Triton router have you ?._

Nah, I think I'm set on routers for a while. My newest, Freud 1700 is my favorite dedicated for table use.

_Did you see the price on the aluminum router table WOW ! ! !,
Some companys change over to a new item(s) and kill the sales or the company I sure hope Marc is right by switching ... .
_
Looks like a lot of thought went into it and the price helps position it as a serious production tool. A bit out of my league but the fence seems to borrow all the best features from many other fences.

_I got some of the new router bits that are Yellow not Org. and did make a call and ask why the paint was coming off them and got a run around come back._

I love the bits I got from them previously but these were obviously made by CMT. Now he has someone else making his bits and I'm concerned that they might be more economical import bits. Time will tell.

_The Pocket Pro jig is a great tool and I hope he keeps that one. _

Looks like it's still part of the line.

_Just some feed back on a item I just got from them.
>snip<
But I think I'm going into a holding patten with sommerfeld tools for just a bit to see what gives.._

I'll keep getting pocket hole screws from them until the dust settles. They have some other great deals too. The new bits have great prices but at this point I only want to buy premium bits. We'll have to see how these fare.

Michael


----------



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

Just wondering if Sommerfeld's has sales on often...or are these discontinuations of items that are on sale. i.e. Pocket Pro for example. I am awaiting my catalog but don't want to miss out on saving some $$$ if I can.

I noticed on the video Cabinet Making Made Easy the one hinge boaring jig used is not available on the web site.

Allison


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Hi Allison,

all of the stuff on this page are closeout items that they seem to be discontinuing. The Pocket Pro jig is still part of their catalog so it's not discontinued.

If you buy anything on the site when you add it to your cart you'll see a menu where you can choose a free vhs video. The Cabinet Making video is still available as a free gift or if you prefer the DVD you can purchase it here. 

The router bits they are closing out are CMT bits, very good quality. Not much of a selection though.

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Allison

I was on the phone with sommerfeldtools checking on a item I was looking for and I asked about the item you asked about (hinge boaring jig for $229.oo dollars) ,they no longer selling that item because the price when up by $60.00 dollars from the Mfg. (Blum) BUT they have a new one with Marc's name on it for $179.90, just my 2 cents that's a bit high, I did post a jig of the Forum you can make and do the same thing  if you want to.

"Just wondering if Sommerfeld's has sales on often"= Yes
"are these discontinuations of items that are on sale"= Yes
"don't want to miss out on saving some $$$ if I can" = check out the Close out list on router bits and other items by now once gone that's it.
"Pocket Pro" = I don't know on that one, you need to call the 888-228-9268 number for that one.

Hope this helps
Bj


----------



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Bj & Michael,

For your input!

Allison


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Well Bj, since we have a thread with your name on it might as well keep it going.

I placed my first ever order with Grizzly yesterday...
and got my order today! Great service. I guess it helps that I'm in PA and they're in PA.

I ordered this little beauty as per your recommendation. This will come in handy!

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael

That's a great looking little beauty   plus it will come in handy I'm sure and for the price it's hard to beat I did add a item or two to the one I have, it's some 1/4-20 threaded about 8" long with a bracket on the right side of the blade to mount the rod to, so I can cut the same item over and over to the right size, plus I did make a base base(a two part type) out of some 3/4" plywood to give it some mass.(one inside the tin base with a slot or two for the bolts and blade and one under the main one about 1 1/2" bigger than the tin base)

Plus a tin backup plate to stop the sparks from flying out the back all over the place.

It's funny you are talking about this item, I just came in from the shop and I was using the one I have to cut off some 1/4" x 4" carr. bolts down to 2 3/4" long for a hold down bracket for the new Katie dovetail jig I just got. 

Marc Sommerfeld used clamps on his (Katie Jig) but I did try that and I didn't care for it so I made the clamp jig the way I want it with 4 ea. plastic knobs and the carr. bolts and some Tee Track stock.
NOW I like it hahahahahahaha  and it works alot quicker.

Michael just a quick note about the cut off blades, I get mind from Tool King for about 1/2 the price of Grizzly  , I did buy some at the flea market (10ea.) but they turned out to be junk, in file 13 now (trash can ) two of them snapped when I cutting some 3/8" thick stock. 

Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

I bought the angle grinder at Harbor Freight and got a pack of metal wheels for it as well. Total for both was under $20 (nothing but the best for me!).
I've been cutting some aluminum angle for a project. This will make it easier 

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It sure will ,I hate to use a hack saw I just can't a straight line with one and I spend more time on the grinder trying to get it sq.

With the cop saw it's quick..

Have a good weekend mate

Bj


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

Last week I order the videos to have new ways & leasrning new trics.
I order the 6pc set for now.
More orders to come with the oders projects on my Honey do's list.

Thanks for shearing this site

Question: How would you compaire, as quality point of view, with Freud or Leevally bits?

Salutations
Ray


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Ray, 
My collection is not as extensive as some, but I've never been disappointed with Sommerfeld's bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ray

I have some Freud bits but none of the Lee Valley ones so that one I don't know about, but I do like the Freud bits. 

====



Raymondabel said:


> Last week I order the videos to have new ways & leasrning new trics.
> I order the 6pc set for now.
> More orders to come with the oders projects on my Honey do's list.
> 
> ...


----------

